# My first fatty...



## shaneyb72 (Aug 27, 2020)

So I’ve been reading about fatties on here for years.  And since I just got my new RT-700, I decided to finally give it a try!
I picked up a 1.3 lb package of meatloaf mix (beef, pork, veal) on clearance for $3 the other day.  So I used that for my meat.  I filled it with grilled onions, grilled peppers, and lots of mozzarella cheese.
I struggled with rolling a bit...may have overstuffed!  But I wrapped it in my bacon weave anyway and threw it in the fridge.
I smoked it with Cabela’s Competition Blend pellets at ~250 for about 3 hours.  Hit IT of 166 and had nice crispy bacon.
You’ll see some ribs on there as well.  Picked these up from Wegmans also on clearance.  $6/rack for what are labeled as “Jamaican Jerk Pork Ribs”.


----------



## shaneyb72 (Aug 27, 2020)

You’ll see I started out with the fatty on a copper grill mat to try to control any mess.  But after about 90 minutes I realized how much grease it was sitting in...preventing the bacon from crisping properly.  So I took it off the mat for the last half.
Also, I fully expected a blowout due to my poor rolling technique!  Happy to say I had no issues!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks real good!  No cut pic though!?!? Lol! Nice job!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks good Shane. I was wondering what you had under the fattie.  How well do you like the copper mat? And I'll cook mine on a cooling rack placed on top of a aluminum pan to control the mess. 
Jim


----------



## shaneyb72 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks real good!  No cut pic though!?!? Lol! Nice job!


I’m impatiently sitting here letting it rest!  Cutting soon and will post pic then


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## shaneyb72 (Aug 27, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good Shane. I was wondering what you had under the fattie.  How well do you like the copper mat? And I'll cook mine on a cooling rack placed on top of a aluminum pan to control the mess.
> Jim


I love them.  I’ve been using them for about a year.  They really help contain messes...especially when just grilling meat.  I don’t use when smoking very often.  But when grilling, you still get great grill marks like there was never a mat!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks like you nailed it. Love seeing sliced fattie pics!


----------



## shaneyb72 (Aug 27, 2020)

Not sure what it’s supposed to look like...but looks good to me.  And smells amazing!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

you did an awesome job for your first fatty! Sitting here impatiently waiting with you for it to cool! 

Ryan


----------



## shaneyb72 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tastes great...would maybe just like a little less peppers and a lot more cheese next time!  I’m thinking the center may be a little cheesier maybe.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2020)

Fatty perfection right there. Congratulations and welcome to a whole new world.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank goodness when you said your "first fatty" you had me worried there for a minute






 JK man looks great nice job!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2020)

Man, imagine if you were a mattress salesman and she walked in the store. Yikes

Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 27, 2020)

shaneyb72 said:


> Not sure what it’s supposed to look like...but looks good to me.  And smells amazing!!


Ahhh yes...the sliced pic....looks good from here! Id eat a plate full of that!


----------



## kruizer (Aug 27, 2020)

_The fatty looks great but I want to know how the jerk ribs turned out._


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks like you nailed the first of many !


----------



## shaneyb72 (Aug 27, 2020)

kruizer said:


> _The fatty looks great but I want to know how the jerk ribs turned out._


The jerk ribs were surprisingly amazing!  I’m always a little leery of these pre-packaged items.  But at $6/rack, I couldn’t pass them up.  Now I wish I would’ve bought them all.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks good!!
Like you said, could use some more cheese.  Maybe try adding some cheddar or monteray jack.
BTW, everybody overstuffs fatties.  LOL
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 27, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks good!!
> Like you said, could use some more cheese.  Maybe try adding some cheddar or monteray jack.
> BTW, everybody overstuffs fatties.  LOL
> Gary


Isn't that the truth! That's why my wife stuffed our first fatties...I'd never get it closed! Have the same issue making burritos too

Ryan


----------



## WV_Crusader (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks great! I need to try these someday. Always say I’m going to and never do.


----------

